# Welches USB 3/SATA 3 Board kaufen?



## Duron (7. November 2009)

Ich bin schon einige Zeit am Grübeln ob ich mir ein Mainboard USB3/SATA3 zulegen sollte. Da wollte ich mal zusammentragen, auf was ich beim stöbern gestoßen bin.

Als erstes: Die USB 3.0 Sticks von SUPERTALENT sind beim Hardwareschotten schon gelistet. Preis noch unbekannt.

Zuerst bin ich auf die GA-P55*A*-UDxx Reihe von Gigabyte gestoßen: GIGABYTE 333 Onboard Acceleration

Der Haken: Wenn man USB 3.0 und/oder Sata 3 im Bios aktiviert, ist Crossfire/SLI unmöglich und der 16x Pcie Slot läuft mit *8x*! 
Das sind laut Gigabyte *3%* weniger Grafikleistung!

Dann bin ich auf ASUS gestoßen.
Auf Asus P7P55D Premium scheint eine "Expansion Bridge" verbaut zu sein, welche SATA 3 zulässt: ASUS P7P55D Series Motherboard - SATA 6G READY !!
Der Haken: Es hat kein USB 3.0!

Dann wurde mir die *P7P55D-E *Reihe ans Herz gelegt. 
Diese hat die Funktionen dieser *ASUS "expansion card - U3S6*"(2x USB 3.0, 2x SATA 3) intergriert. An Early Look at Asus USB 3.0 and SATA 6.0 Expansion Card - Expreview.comDiese Erweiterungskarte gibt es dann auch seperat zu kaufen.
Der Haken: Das ist alles noch nicht verfügbar!


Kennt ihr noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. November 2009)

Bisher gibts auch noch nicht recht viel mehr, da heißt es Tests abwarten tee trinken, und dann weitersehen...


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. November 2009)

Holl dir wenn dann ein normales Board und dazu diese Karte dazu, aber ich frage mich ob sich das lohnt. Es gibt keine Festplatten für das neue SATA und bei USB 3 würde ich auch noch warten. Da werden sicherlich bald mehr kommen und auch "billige".


----------



## Duron (8. November 2009)

Ich brauche dieses Jahr noch ein neues Board



> Hol dir wenn dann ein normales Board


 
Was ist ein "normales" Board? Die Boards mit USB/SATA 3 unterstützung sind sozusagen die "neue" Version deiner "normalen" 1156 Boards. Es gibt halt neue Features. Gigabyte verbaut auf der P55*A* Reihe jetzt LOTUS Sockel.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. November 2009)

Durch die Einschränkung bei der Grafikkartenanbindung sind die neuen Boards (P55*A*) von Gigabyte meiner Meinung nach für Spieler uninteressant, da ich nicht glaube, dass die Leistungseinbußen nur 3% betragen.

_"When set Turbo SATA3 / USB3.0 (Marvell 9128 /NEC USB 3.0 Controller) to enable in BIOS setup, 1st PCIex16 slot will run at x8 bandwidth and 2nd PCIex16 slot will be disabled." _http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Mot...rboard&ProductID=4628&ProductName=GA-P55A-UD4


----------



## P37E (10. November 2009)

hier wurde vor einiger zeit mal der unterschied zwischen PCI-E 2.0 und 1.0 gebenched, und zwischen PCI-E 2.0 x8 und PCI-E 1.0 x16 besteht afaik kein Bandbreitenunterschied. 

PCI-E 1.1 vs. PCI-E 2.0: Schlägt sich die höhere Transferrate in mehr Leistung nieder? - PCI-E 1.1, PCI-E 2.0, PCI Express, Leistung, Transferrate,

in einer der letzten Print ausgaben war auch ein guter Test. Bin mir auch am überlegen eins der neuen Gigabyte Boards zu holen.


----------



## Duron (18. November 2009)

*Motherboard.org hat das ASUS P7P55D-E Premium getestet*


> ASUS has taken the winning combination of the ASUS P7P55D Premium motherboard and improved it by adding USB 3.0 support making a great board even better. Features-wise the P7P55D-E Premium outclasses everything on the market with 48 Hybrid Phase Power, SATA 3.0, USB 3.0, good overclocking via the TurboV EVO processor and a TurboV Remote to overclock with the touch of the remote. Performance on the board is excellent as well, with the board performing near on par with the ASUS P7P55D Premium. ASUS has a bridge chip to enable support for SATA 6 Gb/second and USB 3.0. The use of a bridge chip allows the system to run in SLI/Crossfire mode with full performance of SATA 6 Gb/second. The board overclocked almost 1GHz with solid stability. Great features, excellent performance and solid overclocking garner this new version of ASUS flag ship motherboard is an Editor’s Choice product that anyone looking for quality in their motherboard will enjoy.


http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1974_1.html


----------



## bjoern241 (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann bin ich auf ASUS gestoßen.
Auf Asus P7P55D Premium scheint eine "Expansion Bridge" verbaut zu sein, welche SATA 3 zulässt: ASUS P7P55D Series Motherboard - SATA 6G READY !!
Der Haken: Es hat kein USB 3.0!

Dann wurde mir die *P7P55D-E *Reihe ans Herz gelegt. 
Diese hat die Funktionen dieser *ASUS "expansion card - U3S6*"(2x USB 3.0, 2x SATA 3) intergriert. An Early Look at Asus USB 3.0 and SATA 6.0 Expansion Card - Expreview.comDiese Erweiterungskarte gibt es dann auch seperat zu kaufen.
Der Haken: Das ist alles noch nicht verfügbar!


Kennt ihr noch andere Lösungen?[/QUOTE]

*P7P55D + Controller U3S6 jetzt verfügbar.*

*Bei computeruniverse.net ist der Controller momentan verfügbar*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Vergiss USB 3.0 und Sata 3, das braucht keiner.
Frag in 2 Jahren noch mal nach.


----------



## VampiRos (9. Dezember 2009)

Hol dir ein "normales" MB mit USB 2.0 und Sata 3gb schnittstellen.

Wenn du die 3.0 und 6 gb brauchen solltest, kannst immer noch für ein paar europ steckkarten für PCI kaufen. die sind laut tests genauso schnell wie onboard dinger.

Ausserdem, so schnell wirst das net brauchen nehme ich an


----------



## Jaxx (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,
was ist das denn für eine Antwort!
Ich suche auch ähnliche Boards.
Das wäre wie wenn einer fragt: Wie sieht es mit den Elektroautos aus?
Antwort: --- Kauf Dir einen Benziner die sind wenigstens ausgereift!
Antwort: Ähh Danke ich weiß Tschüss.

Suche auch ein Board das wenigstens SATA III kann wg. SSD-SATA III.

Weiß da jamand ne Empfehlung? Ausser Gigabyte verbaue die oft und die sind einfach (sch...) nicht gut.
Gruß Jaxx


----------

